# Humming a hymn while i play some snooker



## satz (Jun 28, 2005)

I guess most of us here are familiar with the practice of singing a humming to ourselves when we are going about some mundane task or playing a game. I am talking about those situations where our primary focus is on the activity, and the song is just a secondary concern.

Now is there a problem when the song is a hymn or about God? Saying i am playing cards or a board game and i am humming my favourite hymn or what not...now i am singing about God, but i am not focusing on him...i fact, my focus is else where. Is this a problem?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that humming the tune to a song isn't really a situation of worship. Worship is a condition of the heart. If you heart is in cards, you are playing cards. The song is just stuck in your head, as any music can be.


----------



## sastark (Jun 28, 2005)

As long as you don't consider your humming "instrumentation" since that passed away with the Old Covenant.



That was just a bit of a joke for all you hyper-RPW folks. 

I honestly can't see what is wrong with this situation. I'd rather be humming the praises of God than some filthy lyrics from the radio.


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm with Gabriel on this one. You are not out on a limb... you are right on the trunk.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

I thought so, but then again, my worship convictions aren't mainstream.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

People equate way too much with worship.

I saw the sunset and it was like ... worship.

Maybe you glorified God, but "worship?" I don't know about all that.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2005)

you guys crack me up... I'm sure the good Lord is keeping tabs on all acts of irreverent humming of Christian hymns. 


The fact that Christian tunes became innate to one's mind is not necessarily a bad thing-- regardless of your focus.


I'd just keep humming and not worrying about it.


----------

